# My marriage



## ShellBell805 (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m sorry I can’t post here I had to delete my statement.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

There are always two sides to every story. So if you are unhappy and feel there’s nothing worth saving, then you go see a lawyer and end the marriage.

sounds like he’s a cheater, and is not really around much anyway, and shen he is you are both unhappy. What’s yo save?


----------



## ShellBell805 (Jul 2, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> There are always two sides to every story. So if you are unhappy and feel there’s nothing worth saving, then you go see a lawyer and end the marriage.
> 
> sounds like he’s a cheater, and is not really around much anyway, and shen he is you are both unhappy. What’s yo save?


Yes, I agree. It’s over not looking to save it at this point. I guess I needed to get it all out somewhere and maybe someone who has left an abusive marriage could give me some advice. He will not willingly let me leave, he’s here daily now, not working out of state btw 

I know it has to be done but I do feel this is the most dangerous time for me.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thread closed. OP deleted initial post


----------

